# New project / First post on here



## Jeff the Skid (Jan 30, 2016)

Been on here for a while but haven't posted so I thought I'd share my latest find rather than be on the sidelines looking in.  Picked this up a week ago and ready to get started cleaning.  It was listed as 1936 Western Flyer and am glad to have it.  I know it's missing a few things but it will make a good cruiser for me.  Any and all info/comments on what's good and or missing are greatly appreciated.  One thing I'd like to know is the correct kick stand style needed as it does not have one and there isn't a mounting place for a drop stand.  

Thanks to Chris in California and Gary (Skidkings) for the lead on this!!

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome and nice first ride, The bike is made my Shelby and the bike came with drop stand with ears originally plus your missing your rear clip for it that goes on the  rear fender!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 30, 2016)

Very cool bike and will make a great build. I'm thinking this might be a 38 or later by the style of truss rods. Like George said, shelby made for sure. These are often referred to as wishbone frames. Keep us up to date on its progress and welcome to the cabe.


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2016)

I have had these OG with side stands also so unless the holes in fender line up with a clip. could go either way.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 31, 2016)

Love those style of fenders I'd fill in those holes and go side stand so 's not to have a rear drop stand take away the look of the bike and those fender braces.


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone!  I'll post again as work progresses.


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 31, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Very cool bike and will make a great build. I'm thinking this might be a 38 or later by the style of truss rods. Like George said, shelby made for sure. These are often referred to as wishbone frames. Keep us up to date on its progress and welcome to the cabe.



definitely late than '36,38 would be closer. airflow fenders,and truss rods for starters. keith


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Jan 31, 2016)

Still learning about this style of bike so thanks again for the input on year.  From what I've read, there isn't a serial # list for these (or is there?) so here's a pic of mine for the list if it helps.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm Jealous! Only Shelby I've got is a low bar... Really low; as, in GIRLS bike. Those fenders have really heavy guage steel in them; and, that frame style IS something distinct and special. Beautiful fender braces! Great Score!


----------



## dodgerblue (Feb 5, 2016)

For your first one , I think you scored for sure . Keep us posted on progress.


----------



## slick (Feb 6, 2016)

Im glad i turned you onto this bike. If i was closer, i would have picked it up myself. If you have a change of heart and decide to resell it, im your huckleberry. 

As far as year, its either a 38 or possibly a 39. All the parts are correct for it. Looks to have had a delta defender taillight on it. Truss rods are correct as well. I doubt it ever had a tank. Unless it was a no nose. But i highly doubt it. The odd thing is the location of the wiring port on the front fender. It seems awfully low, angle wise. Usually they are at a 11 oclock position, yours looks like 9 oclock. Weird. Having that port means it had a battery tube, because if it had a tank, it would have to be a banana tank, but...banana tank bikes were earlier, and didn't have curved braced fenders....so....
 Anyways, great score. I could use that front tire if you're willing to let it go. Thanks for sharing, and i hope ill see it on a Skid Kings ride when i come up there this summer.


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Feb 6, 2016)

slick said:


> Im glad i turned you onto this bike. If i was closer, i would have picked it up myself. If you have a change of heart and decide to resell it, im your huckleberry.
> 
> As far as year, its either a 38 or possibly a 39. All the parts are correct for it. Looks to have had a delta defender taillight on it. Truss rods are correct as well. I doubt it ever had a tank. Unless it was a no nose. But i highly doubt it. The odd thing is the location of the wiring port on the front fender. It seems awfully low, angle wise. Usually they are at a 11 oclock position, yours looks like 9 oclock. Weird. Having that port means it had a battery tube, because if it had a tank, it would have to be a banana tank, but...banana tank bikes were earlier, and didn't have curved braced fenders....so....
> Anyways, great score. I could use that front tire if you're willing to let it go. Thanks for sharing, and i hope ill see it on a Skid Kings ride when i come up there this summer.



Thanks for the info on the year and confirm what I've been hearing on it , and also on the other missing things.  I'm going to get it road worthy and enjoy it and then add what's missing as i can find/afford them.
Looking forward to meeting when you get this way!


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Feb 29, 2016)

View attachment 290724 View attachment 290725 Got it cleaned up and out on a ride.  Replaced the rims with era correct ones I had and some trustworthy tires until I can get the originals cleaned up.  Great day and really like how this bike rides!  Still more work to do.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 29, 2016)

Man that's looking good!!! Nice work!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 29, 2016)

I think it could have been a no nose bike when new, Its just a hunch, though.


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Feb 29, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I think it could have been a no nose bike when new, Its just a hunch, though.



I've seen a couple of photos with that style tank.  Definitely would add a different look to it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 29, 2016)

Maybe not I guess the examples i'm seeing are more blinged out than yours but anything is possible with Shelby, Here's a nice one that's available  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111904848773?rmvSB=true


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 29, 2016)

Great bike!! And welcome to the CABE!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks good Jeff, glad you posted some pictures.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 1, 2016)

looking good, welcome to the CABE!!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 1, 2016)

Great first project and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Mar 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Maybe not I guess the examples i'm seeing are more blinged out than yours but anything is possible with Shelby, Here's a nice one that's available  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111904848773?rmvSB=true



Thanks for the info.  I'm always learning.


----------

